
Google Promises Privacy with Virus App but Can Still Collect Location Data - josephby
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/20/technology/google-covid-tracker-app.html
======
heyoni
This is the same as iOS and my understanding is that apple and google are
categorizing multiple features as location services including Bluetooth low
energy, access to WiFi AP’s as well as traditional GPS. The contact tracing
apps only use BLE to figure out which other devices your phone came into
contact, but since BLE exposes certain commercial beacons, it can technically
be used to locate you.

Allegedly, that’s not what is happening here, and I doubt that the language
will ever change.

